# Alpine iDA-x300 "processor control"



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

Well i decided to buy and try one of alpines new IPOD solution headunits- iDA-X300.
Its a very nice unit- the red illumintaion matches the interior of the Subaru dash fairly well, the face and buttons seem very sturdy and firm.

After installation i tried my hand at seeing how it controls my Pxa-H701 processor, to my grave disappointment all it apprantly does is call up 6 user presets from the processor, you cannot adjust any of the settings on the processor ( T/a, crossover ...etc...).

The sound from the ipod seemed a bit thin and empty, the bass lacked any punch and did not seem to go down past 70hz or so.

Im now in the process of Un-installing it and putting back in my dva-9860.


----------



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought the same thing about the X100 once I upgraded the rest of my system and started listening to quality CD's with the changer. I wound up putting my 7939 back in


----------



## kepone (Aug 15, 2006)

Guys, 

Please keep in mind that the ipod will only play back what you put into it. If you download or encode your music at an average or low bitrate, it will sound crappy when you play it back. A lossless audio file sounds every bit as good as anything on a CD, it's the same digital data. The ipod/iphone is probably a better quality playback device than most cd transports, but everything depends on the bitrate of your music. For reference anything you buy from the Itunes store is only as 128kbps or 192kbps at best.

Secondly, I believe the X100 and X300 are meant to control the PXA- H100, not the H701. Also if it reads the presets from the H701, why don't you just use the presets? If you have the 701 controller, get everything all set up, i cant for the life of me understand why anyone needs more than 6 system presets, then use the X300 to switch between your presets.

Also make sure that any equalization on the ipod is disabled.

Just my .02, i've used the X001 and the X100, and will be purchasing a X305 probably in the next day or two. I have no direct experience with the X300


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

kepone said:


> For reference anything you buy from the Itunes store is only as 128kbps or 192kbps at best.


FYI, all of the iTunes "+" files are supposed to be 256kb AAC files and I've found them to be comparable to my CD's ripped with Apple Lossless...at least when compared in a moving automobile.


----------



## huggy77 (May 29, 2009)

I love the mp3 back and forth between the numbers and audiophiles... You get alot of it on the djforums, people swearing they can tell the difference between cd's and stuff that is encoded "lossless"

i encode my stuff afound 320 via LAME mp3, and it usually sounds great...


----------

